# Old, Unique or New



## Bill Gruby

Let's see what you have tucked away in those tool boxes. Can be old, unique, new or something you use everyday. These measuring tools should be over the counter then and now. I will post some of mine later. Let's see what you come up with. Pictures, Pictures, and more Pictures please.

"Billy G"


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

I picked up a new to me indicator. It's a plunger style, but lacks the dial. All my parts should be right on the money now.


----------



## Bill Gruby

Nice start.  Thank you.

 "Billy G" )


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

A retired machinist neighbor of mine threw out a bunch of old odds and ends and I found this precision square in the mix.


----------



## BRIAN

Just for starters 

A riggers gauge, the caliper measures --circ and dia-- its a 4" rule.

the tables give wt/ fm of wire rope--hemp--and chain.also wt of 90 & 120 fm coils of same.

How days cheap plastic ones only convert metric to inches.



I hope this fits your criteria Bill
brian.


----------



## Old Iron

I have this shop made Mic. Who ever built it did great job it measures 0 to 4" It has a cover that you open to fast setting it.

Got it off eBay years ago I just figured it was cool, I've never tried it to see if it on the money or close.

Paul


----------



## OldMachinist

Here are a few of my unusual tools.

First is a Lufkin gage for grinding 118 degree drill bits and 82 degree counter sinks.




A set of expanding tranfer punches.




Tool to connect scales to gether to make a square







And this tool that I assume is used to tram a milling head to a angle. I've never been able to find any info on who made it or exactly how its used. The angle blocks are marked Tram Fast.







This one isn't that unusual but I see people asking about them from time to time. It's the Brown & Sharpe #724 threading tool gage thats shown in the South Bend How to Run a Lathe book.


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

That's a nice bunch of tools, OldMachinist. I especially like the adjustable micrometer. You need a set of these to check the mike.




Here is a homemade indicator, I've never checked the accuracy.










And a similar style indicator made by Brown and Sharpe. The tip works when indicated from the side, or when pushed.


----------



## Tom Griffin

This is a NOS #199 Universal Test Indicator from my Lufkin collection. This one's for show, I have another that I actually use.





And this is a Lufkin V80 dial test indicator. I bought one of these new when I started college and used it up over the years. It has .0005" graduations a range of .08" and a 1.50" stylus for reaching into tight spaces. Fortunately I got lucky and was able to replace my old one with this NOS one off eBay. 





Here is a Pratt & Whitney 6" rule. P&W bought out Lufkin in 1966 and continued their line of these exceptional rules. These and the later Lufkin rules are much easier to read than anything else around. Even the ones graduated in 100ths. can be easily read, as can be seen in the following photograph...


----------



## Bill Gruby

Nice Tom. This one is Oslund Tool & Die. Is a universal gage. The curved part has graduations 0-10, thats 10 thousandths. The needle circles the curved part 360 degrees. The plunger is in the nose. Also has a dovetail attachment point. Made in Hartford Ct.

"Billy G" :thinking:


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

TomG said:


> And this is a Lufkin V80 dial test indicator. I bought one of these new when I started college and used it up over the years. It has .0005" graduations a range of .08" and a 1.50" stylus for reaching into tight spaces. Fortunately I got lucky and was able to replace my old one with this NOS one off eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two of these that read in 0.0001 graduations with a total travel of 0.032". I also have another that's a Compac, who made these for Lufkin. The Lufkins are the bottom two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Lufkin indicator is this back plunger. It also has an attachment that screws into the body and allows it to be used as a test indicator. I don't know who made this for Lufkin.


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

Bill Gruby said:


> Nice Tom. This one is Oslund Tool & Die. Is a universal gage. The curved part has graduations 0-10, thats 10 thousandths. The needle circles the curved part 360 degrees. The plunger is in the nose. Also has a dovetail attachment point. Made in Hartford Ct.
> 
> "Billy G" :thinking:



Bill, I have an Oslund tucked away with a bunch of other old tools in a very old Gerstner tool box. It's buried behind a bunch of other stuff, so it's hard to get to.


----------



## Tony Wells

Bill, that Oslund is a cool indicator. Don't believe I've ever seen one quite like it.


----------



## Bill Gruby

Tony;

  They are fairly rare but are seen from time to time. Oslund Tool & Die went out of business in mid 1942.

  Harvey;

  If you have one hang onto it. The last one I saw on ebay was two years ago and it topped out at $650.


 "Billy G"  )


----------



## ronzo

Real cool stuff. And speaking of old (me) , have you  ever seen or used a
set of toolmaker's buttons. I actually used them about 1957. They were made by Brown & Sharpe and one of the most exasperating things I have ever done in a shop.
Ron


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

ronzo said:


> Real cool stuff. And speaking of old (me) , have you  ever seen or used a
> set of toolmaker's buttons. I actually used them about 1957. They were made by Brown & Sharpe and one of the most exasperating things I have ever done in a shop.
> Ron



I have a set, and I'm familiar with how they work, and I hope I never need to use them.



Bill Gruby said:


> Harvey;
> If you have one hang onto it. The last one I saw on ebay was two years ago and it topped out at $650.
> "Billy G" )



I have a problem parting with tools, so that's not too likely to happen.


----------



## Bill Gruby

Do ya mean these Ron? :lmao: These are B&S.

 "Billy G" :whistle:


----------



## Bill Gruby

I can do this all day. :lmao:  How about a "Wiggler Center Finder" mounted in a gimble.

 "Billy G" :whistle:


----------



## Tom Griffin

ronzo said:


> Real cool stuff. And speaking of old (me) , have you  ever seen or used a
> set of toolmaker's buttons. I actually used them about 1957. They were made by Brown & Sharpe and one of the most exasperating things I have ever done in a shop.
> Ron



If you had trouble with toolmaker's buttons, tooling balls would push you right over the edge. They serve the same purpose, except in three dimensions and are invaluable for locating features on angular or spherical surfaces.

Tom


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

Here are a couple of my favorite tools, a Lufkin Master Planer Gage, 901A and the same tool made by Pratt and Whitney. They are identical, except for the slide surface. The Lufkin (on the right in both photos) has a "V" slide where the P&W has a "T" slide. Both have a micro adjuster and they are 1" wide.


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

Bill Gruby said:


> I can do this all day. :lmao:  How about a "Wiggler Center Finder" mounted in a gimble.
> 
> "Billy G" :whistle:



Looks like we have a challenge here, Bill. My Brown and Sharpe 736. It seems to have a slightly different gimble design.


----------



## OldMachinist

How about a GaxiGruv gage for measuring internal grooves.





A 1955 article about it in The Machinist magazine.


----------



## Bill Gruby

If you are up to it, bring them on. :lmao: I gotta go diggin, you are a formidable opponent. ) Tom is no slouch either.

 "Billy G" :thinking:


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

Bill Gruby said:


> If you are up to it, bring them on. :lmao: I gotta go diggin, you are a formidable opponent. ) Tom is no slouch either.
> 
> "Billy G" :thinking:



It looks like we need to watch out for OldMachinist also.


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

Here is a set of Lufkin Tubular Inside Micrometers, not very unusual. However the second photo is of a Lufkin 9A Height Gage Attachment for the inside mikes. You can measure between shaft using this. It has a 3/8" collet in the top of it, and I have also used it with a dial indicator as a depth gauge. It also has a beautiful case hardening on it.







Another unusual accessory is this Brown and Sharpe height gauge attachment for a combination square.


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

A few of my indicators. First up, a J.R. Reich Mfg. Co., it has a scale on either side, and there is no reversing lever.




A Standard Gage Co. dial indicator, with a 0.0001 resolution, it has a dovetailed back. Above it is an Interapid 312B-1 for scale.



	

		
			
		

		
	
.

A Fowler Verdict test indicator with 0.001 resolution and a 3.5" tip.


----------



## Bill Gruby

Ames Hole Test, .625. Also, two tachometers (hand held). One Starrett (black) one B&S. Yup, that first one that Don put up is a doosey. Havin fun yet? :lmao:

 "Billy G"  :thinking:


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

A few more of my indicator collection. A couple of Gladwin test indicators, these also have a scale on both sides and no reversing lever. They require a Gladwin holder to connect with anything else.




A couple of Starrett 564's test indicators. These were discontinued not too long ago. Unique to these is the tip will rotate 360° independent of the body. They also have no reversing lever.




An Ideal Tool Co. test indicator on top, also no reverse lever. Next is a Lufkin 199A, also no reverse lever. The bottom indicator appears to be homemade, and doesn't have a return spring.


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

Having fun yet? I'm just getting warmed up. 

A few more indicators. A couple of Koch's, these are both test indicators and plunger types. Completely enclosed also.




A couple of old Starrett 64's. These use a linear spring that can be repositioned so you can indicate on three different surfaces on the tip.


----------



## BRIAN

As hand tacs are alowed how about this one.

Brian.


----------



## Bill Gruby

EEEEyup, that's a keeper Brian. Your Horology Tools are also welcome.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

Did someone say Tachs? :lmao: 2 Biddles and a Hasler Bern. All complete and in working condition. Big one in the center rear will measure 50K RPM

"Billy G" )


----------



## OldMachinist

Bore gage that will measure from .730-.890. Original use was for internal grooves. Trigger on bottom retracts fingers to place them in groove.




Gage that checks concenticity betweem a .625" bore and 1.25" bore. Smaller stem is inserted in 5/8" bore and fluted barrel is turned, ball bearing rides in larger bore and 
moves indicator needle to show concentricity.


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

A trio of micrometer style height gages. A 0 to 2" Greist in front, a 0 to 4" H-B Tools in the middle and a 0 to 6"/2" to 8" Fowler in the back.


----------



## Bill Gruby

I never expected all these tools. This is awesome. Thanks a million all of you. Harvey, I have a trainee comming over to learn Lathe basics. We will get back to this challenge a little later. 

 "Billy G" :thinking:


----------



## ronzo

Bill Gruby said:


> Do ya mean these Ron? :lmao: These are B&S.
> 
> "Billy G" :whistle:


Yes Billy those are the ones. Have you ever used them. They can make you old before your time.
I worked as a toolmaker in a low budget shop. We didn,t have a jig borer let alone a jig grinder. Finishing holes in die work went like this.  We would locate the holes the old way with a scriber and center punch. then after heat treat and surface grinding we would press a brass plug into the holes, drill and tap the the plugs to take the buttons. After the buttons were located. (Much later) the die plate was mounted to a lathe face plate where the buttons would be centered by an indicator. Next drill out the plugs and grind the holes with a tool post grinder. Later when I went to work in the tool room of a fortune 500 company where they had all the good stuff like jig borers and jig grinders I would listen to the guys complain about the machines. I would just chuckle.
Ron


----------



## Bill Gruby

Used them a few times in the early years. They are something you either like or dislike. No gray area.

 "Billy G" )


----------



## Bill Gruby

A new day and more tools. This time old. #1 is a 3 point bore gage for 2.6-7 inched. #2 two last word indicators. #3 Protractor and depth gages circa 1930. #4 two B&S Caplipers also 1930 range. OOps, how did that last one get in there. :lmao::lmao::lmao:

"Billy G" :whistle:


----------



## Tom Griffin

Here are a few of the lesser used tools, but still invaluable when you need them.

This is a Titan toolmaker's micropscope, for when it absolutely needs to be on center. It superimposes a graduated scale on the workpiece and will read directly on the X and Y axis to .0005" and you can interpolate even closer since it is optical.

View attachment 158059


View attachment 158061



This is a Mitutoyo Dial Bore Gauge that reads bore diameters directly to .0001". I bought it for a job and haven't used it since. :17428:

View attachment 158063



These are my sine bars. The big one is a Brown & Sharpe 5" and the little guy is a no-name 2.5". I probably use the little one the most because it will fit in a vise.

View attachment 158065


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

Some very interesting tools so far. This is a set of Brown and Sharpe tapered hole parallels. You pick the correct pair, then use a caliper or mike to measure the hole.


----------



## Bill Gruby

Those are cool Harvey. Never saw those that measure hole diameter before. Tom --- We don't have a "You Suck" Smiley so, You Suck.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Tom Griffin

Bill Gruby said:


> Tom --- We don't have a "You Suck" Smiley so, You Suck.
> 
> "Billy G"



Thanks Bill.


----------



## Bill Gruby

There is no higher compliment that one Tool Junkie can pay to another. :whistle:

 "Billy G" :whistle:


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

TomG said:


> Here are a few of the lesser used tools, but still invaluable when you need them.
> 
> This is a Titan toolmaker's micropscope, for when it absolutely needs to be on center. It superimposes a graduated scale on the workpiece and will read directly on the X and Y axis to .0005" and you can interpolate even closer since it is optical.



Very nice, Tom, I have a HECO Centering Scope, but it doesn't have a scale, so I have to use the DRO. It rarely gets used, but it's invaluable when needed.


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

A folding precision Lufkin rule and caliper.


----------



## OldMachinist

Vernier universal bevel protractor




3" travel dial indicator with Brown & Sharpe 6" scale for size reference.


----------



## Bill Gruby

Let's play, mines bigger than yours. :lmao::lmao: 4 inch travel Ames with side lever.

 "Billy G" :whistle:


----------



## Bill Gruby

My largest diameter dial indicator. Starrett 656-441. It's 4 inches in diameter, reads to 1 inch. .001.

 "Billy G" :thinking:


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

I may lack the travel, but I'll make up for it in diameter, 6" dial on this antique.


----------



## OldMachinist

I only have the 3" diameter version.




How about radius gages.
Lufkin 9/16", 11/16", 3/4" and 7/8" with a 6" Millers Falls rule.




Mitutoyo .550"-1" set


----------



## Bill Gruby

:man::man::man::man:


  Harvey;

  I bow to your greatness. Now like Tom, you suck. :lmao: You have made the worthy list. :lmao: I gotta back up and upgrare the oldmachinist also. That adjustable 4 inch mike was the cats patooty.

 "Billy G" :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

And another wee dial indicator.


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

Bill Gruby said:


> :man::man::man::man:
> 
> 
> Harvey;
> 
> I bow to your greatness. Now like Tom, you suck. :lmao: You have made the worthy list. :lmao: I gotta back up and upgrare the oldmachinist also. That adjustable 4 inch mike was the cats patooty.
> 
> "Billy G" :lmao::lmao::lmao:



I'll see the 4 inch and raise to a 5 inch, although not homemade.


----------



## OldMachinist

Just a few of the indicators that were within quick reach.


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

OldMachinist said:


> How about radius gages.
> Lufkin 9/16", 11/16", 3/4" and 7/8" with a 6" Millers Falls rule.


You are a very worthy opponent, Don.
Here's a 2 full set's of Lufkin radius gages.




A 2 sets of folding Starretts.


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

Lufkin spring dividers. I really like Lufkin Tools.


----------



## OldMachinist

Radius gages that start at .010" and go by .005" until .025", then .030" to .100" by .010", then .120" to .300" by .02" and then .350" to .500" by .050"




Metric radius gages




I have a couple of the fold out inch ones somewhere but don't know where right this second.


----------



## OldMachinist

A mixture of many brands of dividers and calipers.


----------



## Bill Gruby

A folding set of Starrett Radius Gages.

  "Billy G" :thinking:


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

OldMachinist said:


> A mixture of many brands of dividers and calipers.



I try to keep my brands segregated.

Lufkin depth and angle gages.




Lufkin squares.




Starrett bevels.


----------



## OldMachinist

I like Lukin also.

A couple of micrometers. The 1" was my fathers and I used it as my daily mic until I retired. The 1"-2" has never been used. Been on a cabinet shelf in the shop for decades.


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

OldMachinist said:


> I like Lukin also.
> 
> A couple of micrometers. The 1" was my fathers and I used it as my daily mic until I retired. The 1"-2" has never been used. Been on a cabinet shelf in the shop for decades.



I've never used a Lufkin mike, but I've heard good things.

Lufkin Telescoping Gages.




Several Lufkin adjustable go/no go gages.


----------



## OldMachinist

Okay back the unique tools.

A couple of gages for measuring 60 degree centers.







Here's one for measuring 82 degree countersinks.




Starrett taper gage




SPI magnetic edge finder. Stick it on the corner of the part and indicate the hole.





I have to charge the batteries in my camera so I think we should let some other members play for a while. We might be intimidating them wil all our toys.


----------



## pdentrem

This was a find in an old shed. Box was rotted away but had protected the tool from most of the elements.

It is a Starret 696Z, it is missing the flyweight.

Not pictured is an older Starret 124AZ. and also have a small assortment of Kent Moore tools for cars and trucks. Pre 1970 mostly. If anybody has a old catalogue for Kent Moore, I would like to check the numbers for application.
Pierre


----------



## Bill Gruby

two Comparitors. Big one unknown cheapo little one is an Ames. I got the little one from my mentor when I finished my apprenticeship.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

Starrett tapered hole gages, and the backside of a Starrett 270 Taper Gage.




Kwik Chek Hole Gages.


----------



## Bill Gruby

Centering gage for the small mill. Best Test Indicator used.

 "Billy G" :whistle:


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

A couple of snugs of various sizes.


----------



## Tom Griffin

Harvey,

Are those Kwik Check hole gauges or chamfer gauges? 

Here's the biggest indicator that I own. It's an AGD group 4 Lufkin 0-20-0, with .0005" graduations and a .100" range. Not sure what I'll ever use it for but it's pretty cool. Unfortunately it's also missing the crystal. I need to get busy and make one.

Tom


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

TomG said:


> Harvey,
> 
> Are those Kwik Check hole gauges or chamfer gauges?



They are hole gauges, the ones with the little fingers on the end will read into a countersink, the other set only works when the hole has no deburring or countersink.

Here's a NOS Lufkin Dial Indicator.




And a NOS Lufkin Dial Test Indicator. This is a V32 model, meaning 0.032" total travel with 0.0001 resolution.


----------



## Bill Gruby

Two P&W Mikes, made by Lufkin.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

Noga magnetic indicator bases and flexible arms.


----------



## OakRidgeGuy

I don't have much that is old.. I have a Federal DTI.. but something that my father had when he worked in the printing industry..


----------



## Bill Gruby

Slide Rules rule. :whistle: Here is a Starrett #26 Universal Caliper. Can be used many ways just by flipping the leds.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

I learned to use a slide rule, but shortly after that, calculators started appearing everywhere. I still have a few slide rules kicking around, I even have an electronic slide rule on my iPad.


----------



## Bill Gruby

Heve a few of those. The K&E at the right I still use from time to time.

  "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

Starrett 446-A 0-2" Depth Mike. The graduations are 0-.500 only. You are or remove the ferrules to change the depth. There are two at .500 and one at 1.00

"Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

The Cadillac of the edge finders, the Moore Edge Finder.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

Bill Gruby said:


> Slide Rules rule. :whistle: Here is a Starrett #26 Universal Caliper. Can be used many ways just by flipping the leds.
> 
> "Billy G"



A Starrett Lock Joint Inside Caliper, doesn't have a number on it, but it should be a 39-6.







A couple of equal dividers the small goes up to 8" and the large goes up to 16".


----------



## OakRidgeGuy

You know.. to someone that don't know any better.. "Wow, what a funny looking hat rack!"


----------



## OldMachinist

Large tap handles.




350 FtLb torque wrench


----------



## Bill Gruby

Day 4 and no shortage of tools in sight. Amazing stuff.

 "Billy G" )


----------



## Bill Gruby

How about the whole set -- Maynard 5293 Screw Plate set.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

A Brown and Sharpe depth micrometer, 0.50" range with a 0.046" diameter rod.




Starrett 0 to 6" depth micrometer




Mitutoyo 0 to 6" digital depth micrometer with a few extra rods.




T handle tap wrenches and accessories, Starretts, Generals, a Schroder, an Eclipse, a Flexbar and a few no-names.


----------



## Tamper84

Holy crap!! I gotta get in on this one. I will have to take some pics of my small collection tomorrow.

Chris


----------



## Bill Gruby

Harvey, Don, looks like new blood comming. Bring them on Chris.

"Billy G" )


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

Bill Gruby said:


> Harvey, Don, looks like new blood comming. Bring them on Chris.
> 
> "Billy G" )


I'm just getting warmed up.


----------



## Bill Gruby

NSK Digital and Starrett Ball anvil and spindle mikes.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

My most often used tools, especially the 6". Digital Mitutoyo calipers, 4" to 12".




A few with accessories on them.


----------



## CharlieW

I got these tools with a Prentise Brothers treadle lathe.



















Charlie


----------



## Bill Gruby

Welcome aboard Charlie. Love those Screw Plates.

 "Billy G" )


----------



## Bill Gruby

Harvey Melvin Richards said:


> I'm just getting warmed up.



Define "Warmed Up"?

 "Billy G"  :lmao:


----------



## Bill Gruby

Seems like everytime you get something there are a few of these in the package. :lmao:

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

Starrett #20 Square.

 "Billy G" :whistle:


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

CharlieW said:


> I got these tools with a Prentise Brothers treadle lathe.



You've got some oldies there, Charlie.


----------



## Tamper84

Ok I know my stuff is cool like all of your guys stuff but its old :lmao: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




This a lufkin telescoping gauges 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Depth Mics 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Drawer full of old Starrett mics 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Starrett Lufkin and Federal 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Lufkin Radius Gauges 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Drawer full of Calipers 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Misc mearsuring, Starrett and Lufkin 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Starrett Square and Lufkin Planer Gauge


----------



## Bill Gruby

My favorite thread gage. B&S 633. Pitches 4-84.

 "Billy G" )


----------



## OldMachinist

Before there were handheld calculators and computers there were these.







And few more.


----------



## Bill Gruby

Nice. I have one of the Fearns somewhere. Stuff like that is all packed away.


"Billy G" )


----------



## OldMachinist

Fold out metric radius gages made in CCCP better known as the Soviet Union.


----------



## Bill Gruby

HB Micro Height gage.

 "Billy G" )


----------



## OldMachinist

I thought I had sold all my measuring tools over 12" after I retired but I found this 8"-32" Starrett inside mic in the back of a cabinet.




I had outside and inside mics to at least 36" but didn't think I'd need them at home.


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

Some attachments to change the direction of a dial indicator.


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

Mitutoyo micrometers.


----------



## OldMachinist

Mitutoyo ball mic and metric mic
Starrett mul-t-anvil mic





Mitutoyo 6"-12" mic




Starrett 0-6" and 0-12" depth mic





Brown & Sharpe blade mic


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

Some of my "V" block collection.

Large V blocks.




Small V blocks.




Really, really small V blocks.




B blocks.


----------



## Bill Gruby

Banner Day today, great showing guys. 

 Lufkin Depth Mike -- Starrett Disc Mike -- Universal Indicator, Lufkin both regular pick up and bottom pick up -- Starrett Planer Gage w/3" extension -- Starrett adj. Parallel set.

Billy G"


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

Some old reference material.




Some really old reference material.


----------



## Bill Gruby

Great Day today. I'll jump back in tomorrow morning. Did you ever think it would go this far? :lmao:

 "Billy G" :thinking:


----------



## Tom Griffin

Harvey,

The Machinists' Ready Reference is an excellent reference book, I use it all the time. Too bad it's out of print. I also have that Morse cutting tool book and the Practical guide on the bottom.

Tom


----------



## OldMachinist

Planer gages





Vee blocks




Magnetic vee block




Adjustable angle vee block


----------



## OakRidgeGuy

I had mentioned that I have a Federal DTI.. well I here is a pic of it.. my camera will not take pics well up close.. also the mic is an older Mitutoyo, but I am not sure as to the age.. 

Doc


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

Chucks.

Albrechts, 1/2" with a 3/4" shank down to a 1/16" with a 1/2" shank and a finger feed.




Wahlstrom, 4 jaw that can be loaded and unloaded while spinning.


----------



## Bill Gruby

Let's not get too far off track. This thread is for measuring tools as stated in post #1.

 "Billy G" )


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

Bill Gruby said:


> Let's not get too far off track. This thread is for measuring tools as stated in post #1.
> 
> "Billy G" )




Well the littlest Albrecht does have a micrometer of sorts on the body so you can adjust it for tiny drill bits.

I didn't even notice that in the first thread, I was wondering why this was in Metrology instead of Tool Junkies.

I have no problem with you deleting the post if you need to.


----------



## Bill Gruby

There is no need to delete Harvey. I was just keeping it from going to far astray. Have fun and I'll see all of you tomorrow. I have some neat stuff yet. :lmao:
You would have loved to see what happened when I posted the HB Height gage elsewhere. What you and I have seen they have not. :lmao:
"Billy G"


----------



## BRIAN

While Bill is asleep I will just creep in with pops old mic that is still in constant use in my shop it just seems to fit my hand so well.
I think he bought it about 1920. 

Brian.


----------



## Bill Gruby

Nice one Brian. I haven't seen a Slocum window reader in years.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

Everybody but Brian must still be sleeping. :lmao:

 "Billy G"


----------



## OldMachinist

I just havn't made out to the shop yet, I've got a few more things to post but I really need to make a few things today.


----------



## OldMachinist

Zeus vernier calipers


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

Bill Gruby said:


> Everybody but Brian must still be sleeping. :lmao:
> 
> "Billy G"



I'm trying to pace myself.


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

OldMachinist said:


> Zeus vernier calipers



I have an old Helios vernier, but it's so rusted and pitted it's not worth posting. Maybe these Mitutoyos will make up for it.

18" vernier in front and 30" vernier in back.


----------



## OldMachinist

Johanssan Brown & Sharpe gage block set. Also called Jo-blocks. Original inspedtion date is 8-1-56


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

Webber Angle Block set, unsure of the age.


----------



## OldMachinist

DoAll pin gage sets .061"-.750"


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

A bunch of gage block accessories, all are labeled CEJ Ford, or CE Johansson Ford, except on triangular straight edge which is CEJ Brown and Sharpe. The Ford is the Ford Motors logo.


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

OldMachinist said:


> DoAll pin gage sets .061"-.750"


 That's a nice range of gage pins. I have imports from 1/16" to 1/2", and a couple of 0.004 and 0.005".


----------



## OldMachinist

Here one of the gage block clamps you need to make use of some of your accessories.


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

OldMachinist said:


> Here one of the gage block clamps you need to make use of some of your accessories.



I've been watching eBay for some of those. I've only found them in sets with duplicates of my other parts, and they aren't cheap.


----------



## OldMachinist

Here's my small pin gage set. Meyer .011"-.060". It's missing a couple but I'll replace them if I ever need that size.


----------



## OldMachinist

Harvey Melvin Richards said:


> I've been watching eBay for some of those. I've only found them in sets with duplicates of my other parts, and they aren't cheap.



There's not much to them. Would make a nice project to make some.


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

Lufkin 521 Toolmakers Universal Surface Gages.




Lufkin 521 in front of a B&S 621 & 733 for scale.


----------



## OldMachinist

NOS Starrett 57A surface gage. Been in one of my cabinets for more than 30 years.





Mitutoyo 10" and SPI 12" height gages


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

A Lufkin 12" vernier height gage, still in pristine condition. It's called a 12" but reads to 13". I do love the Lufkins.




A Mitutoyo 18" digital height gage with a bi-directional touch probe.




Mitutoyo Center Master.


----------



## Bill Gruby

Very impressive fellas. Sorry nothing from me today. I'm working on a special faceplate for a gent that winds custom electric guitar pickups. Long way to go yet. :lmao:

 "Billy G" :thinking:


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

A Starrett #62 rule holder and a Starrett 604 RE 6" rule with end graduations.







A Lufkin 20-S set of Tempered Steel Rules, just like new.


----------



## terry_g

I rescued this scope from the trash during a shop cleaning where I used to work.
It was for brinell hardness testing.
The scale is 0.6mm. It has come in very handy.

Terry


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

terry_g said:


> I rescued this scope from the trash during a shop cleaning where I used to work.
> It was for brinell hardness testing.
> The scale is 0.6mm. It has come in very handy.
> 
> Terry



That's a nice scope, I really like the light. I work with a lot of little things, so it seems that I never have enough magnifiers. These are all illuminated magnifiers, none have scales, but they help me to see the scales.




Optivisor with a #3 lens and loupe. Not a measuring device, but I can't see some of my measuring devices without them. These are truly a shop necessity, IMHO.




And of course, a Lufkin magnifier on a Miti-Mite magnetic base.




And all of these have a measuring reticle in them. A couple of SPI's, 7X and 10X, an illuminated Fowler 40X, a Bima with a 10mm scale and a Cole-Parmer 60X which needs a light.


----------



## OldMachinist

Interchangable anvil thread mic 0-1" 5-64tpi




Unless I find somthing else thats been stashed away for years this is my last tool to post. Everything else is just standard run of the mill tools that every machinist should have.


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

OldMachinist said:


> Unless I find somthing else thats been stashed away for years this is my last tool to post. Everything else is just standard run of the mill tools that every machinist should have.



Well, you've posted some interesting tools, Don. I'm keep getting inspired by tools being posted and I remember stuff stashed away somewhere. I'm truly a tool hoarder. I've still got a few more waiting to be posted.


----------



## OldMachinist

You never know something might get posted that sparks a memory of a long stashed tool. I find stuff in the shop or one of my other buildings all the time that I haven't seen in years.


----------



## Bill Gruby

Tool Room Microscope.


 "Billy G" :thinking:


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

A Brown & Sharpe Heavy Duty Magnetic Base.




Brown & Sharpe Indicator Bases, all have a 0.738" diameter upright.


----------



## Bill Gruby

Guess my stuff isn't unique enough. :lmao:  Let's try a set of Starrett Gear Tooth Vernier Calipers.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

Bill Gruby said:


> Guess my stuff isn't unique enough. :lmao:  Let's try a set of Starrett Gear Tooth Vernier Calipers.
> 
> "Billy G"



That's a tool I've always wanted, but most likely, would never use.


----------



## OldMachinist

Harvey Melvin Richards said:


> That's a tool I've always wanted, but most likely, would never use.




Me too.


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

A 6" cylinder square with a machinists square.


----------



## OldMachinist

I used to have a chrome Brown & Sharpe cylindrical square but a shop I used to work at wanted real bad so I sold it to them for $500.

I did remember where another tool was hiding today.

Mitutoyo Digimatic Digi-Test dial caliper .0078"-.4921 measuring range


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

OldMachinist said:


> I used to have a chrome Brown & Sharpe cylindrical square but a shop I used to work at wanted real bad so I sold it to them for $500.
> 
> I did remember where another tool was hiding today.
> 
> Mitutoyo Digimatic Digi-Test dial caliper .0078"-.4921 measuring range



That's nice, I haven't seen one anything like that before.


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

Bill, here is my Oslund indicator. Yours is older I believe. The lathe toolholder bar is stamped and folded steel, instead of solid. The 90° tip rotates 360°, and it's also removable for using as a plunger indicator.


----------



## Bill Gruby

That  attachment (Fulcrum) is what most owners are missing. Yes, yours is newer, the arched part on yours is white Bakelite. Mine is formed sheet metal. Still it's a great piece to own.

 "Billy G" )


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

A set of Lufkin Precision End Measuring Rods. The micrometers read in 10ths. These were used to set up jig bores, among other things.


----------



## OldMachinist

I have mis-matched set of end rods.
1 Starrett head, 1 Lufkin head,  the rods are Bridgeport except the 6" is Pratt & Whitney




Do you know the reason the Lufkin's have one with a black ring and one with a red one?


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

OldMachinist said:


> Do you know the reason the Lufkin's have one with a black ring and one with a red one?



I assumed that it was so you could differentiate between two similar set-ups, but that's just a guess.


----------



## OldMachinist

Yes, one color would be for setting table movement(X) and the other for saddle(Y).


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

OldMachinist said:


> Yes, one color would be for setting table movement(X) and the other for saddle(Y).



Thanks, I guess I'm not as dumb as I look.


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

A 6" Cadillac Pla-Chek Height Gage.


----------



## OldMachinist

Here's another little toy that stays stashed away most times. It only gets used for machine installation.

Starrett 15" Master Precision Level #199


----------



## ronzo

re. that cylinder square it is only part of a complete squareness measurement system. I designed one and helped develop a prototype for a metrology company I worked for but I'm sure ther were others on the market . It looked similar to a height gage but the front edge of the base had a compound radius.Attached to the base was a vertical column with a .0001"dial indicator which was adjustable for height and it read horizontally as opposed to vertically as in most dial indicator applications. You would adjust the height of the indicator according to your application, then rolling the base with the compound radius against the bottom of the cylinder would set the indicator to zero, then transfer to your workpice and then read the difference. I don't belive they sold a lot of them and I don't know if they are sill offered.
Ron


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

ronzo said:


> re. that cylinder square it is only part of a complete squareness measurement system. I designed one and helped develop a prototype for a metrology company I worked for but I'm sure ther were others on the market . It looked similar to a height gage but the front edge of the base had a compound radius.Attached to the base was a vertical column with a .0001"dial indicator which was adjustable for height and it read horizontally as opposed to vertically as in most dial indicator applications. You would adjust the height of the indicator according to your application, then rolling the base with the compound radius against the bottom of the cylinder would set the indicator to zero, then transfer to your workpice and then read the difference. I don't belive they sold a lot of them and I don't know if they are sill offered.
> Ron



I just made an attachment for my surface gage to accomplish this. I have an 0.0005" indicator in the photo, but I have lots of 0.0001" to choose from.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/10131-Shop-Made-Measuring-Tools?p=84110&viewfull=1#post84110


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

A 10" Micro-Vu Optical Comparator.


----------



## Tom Griffin

Here is a little gem I acquired at a tool sale. It's a Pratt & Whitney machine level and it's pretty much brand new in its mahogany box. The level is 15" long and accurate to .0005" per foot.

Tom


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

I have a Starrett 98-12 Machinist Level, but I covet those 15" Precision Levels. I don't really need one, but that's a different story.


----------



## OldMachinist

Harvey Melvin Richards said:


> I have a Starrett 98-12 Machinist Level, but I covet those 15" Precision Levels. I don't really need one, but that's a different story.



What's need got to do with it.


----------



## OakRidgeGuy

That's funny!


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

A Reglus Angle Indicator.


----------



## Thornwoods

Nothing fancy ) Here is a wood and brass ruler I found in the bottom of a box at an auction. I would love to clean up the wood but I am afraid of destroying the markings.


----------



## OakRidgeGuy

Actually, it has more value in the condition that it is in now.. if you clean up the patina on the brass, you will have destroyed the value greatly.


----------



## Bill Gruby

OK time to get back in the game so to speak. In my model engine work the Bench Centers are a must. I have checked thousands of crankshafts with these.

 "Billy G" :whistle:


----------



## Thornwoods

OakRidgeGuy said:


> Actually, it has more value in the condition that it is in now.. if you clean up the patina on the brass, you will have destroyed the value greatly.



Thanks! That's a good thing to know! Instead of a refurb, I should duplicate )


----------



## Bill Gruby

Brown&Sharpe Triangular Scale. 16ths, 32nds and 64ths.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

Bill Gruby said:


> Brown&Sharpe Triangular Scale. 16ths, 32nds and 64ths.
> 
> "Billy G"



Nice, I've seen and own lots of triangular Architect's and Engineers's scales, but I've never seen a steel B&S.


----------



## Bill Gruby

Darling, Brown & Sharpe Scale. Samual Darling ended his partnership with B&S somewhere around 1896 so this one is an oldie.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

A Brown & Sharpe 4.5"  #530 beveled straight edge.


----------



## OakRidgeGuy

The level was given to me by Ray, I had already put it together before I found my camera.. I was able to keep the original white background paper and the lil strips of wood that was behind the paper.. Used plaster of paris to keep the new bubble in place. I have not had it regulated yet.. but I think that I have it pretty close. 

Just picked up the other measuring device down at the scrap yard.. picked it up for a buck.. It is a Carson mug..


----------



## OakRidgeGuy

Gee, 

You guys testing your measuring cups are ya?

Doc


----------



## November X-ray

It is neat to see all of the various machining tools from the past, however it is sad to think that not many people here in the US will know what these things are in another 15 to 20 years probably.

Thank you all for sharing with us!


----------



## rgray

I have this.
I don't know what it is from.
The more I get involved in machining the more it makes sense to me.
Mostly wondering if anybody will recongnize it and know is purpose.
I'm sure it is missing some parts.
View attachment 43944
View attachment 43945
View attachment 43946
View attachment 43947
View attachment 43948
View attachment 43949


----------



## OldMachinist

OakRidgeGuy said:


> Gee,
> 
> You guys testing your measuring cups are ya?
> 
> Doc



I test my pint cups quite often to see how much amber liquid they hold. :drink2:


----------



## OakRidgeGuy

You staying away from down around 2nd and also 4th I hope!

I am going to measure some this evening.. it has been a while! Warstiner.. 

Doc


----------



## Bill Gruby

"rgray"

  That looks like Hardness Testing Equipment, hard to tell. If it is then yes some parts are missing.

 "Billy G" )


----------



## OldMachinist

OakRidgeGuy said:


> You staying away from down around 2nd and also 4th I hope!
> 
> I am going to measure some this evening.. it has been a while! Warstiner..
> 
> Doc



Don't where 2nd and 4th is.
My lager magically apears from a large stainless steel can housed in a insulated black box. I only have to leave the farm once a month for refill.:biggrin:


----------



## KevinL

Harvey Melvin Richards said:


> Some old reference material.


 I was given the simple-fyer and the Machinist Ready Reference the day I signed my apprenticeship papers.....Still have them and it brings back many good memories.


----------



## bedwards

These are some of the old tools I've collected since I picked up this hobby:


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

KevinL said:


> I was given the simple-fyer and the Machinist Ready Reference the day I signed my apprenticeship papers.....Still have them and it brings back many good memories.



I use the Machinists' Ready Reference, the others live in a plastic bag. I've got AutoCad right next to the machines, it's much easier for me than trying to jump start my brain on trigonometry.


----------



## bedwards

Its kinda sad and kinda funny. When I bought my lathe, it came with a bunch of tooling and a set of the previous owners dentures. I'd post a pic but gave them back.


bedwards


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

A Hamilton Kwik Chek comparator.


----------



## Bill Gruby

I'm gonna add one here that is as RARE asd they come. I do not own one but I have been after one for years. I have bid at auction twice and my 4 figure bid has never even come close. It is a "Braille Micrometer. This one is English in origin. Starrett had one also and made it available thru the American Foundation for the Blind.

"Billy G"


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

Bill Gruby said:


> I'm gonna add one here that is as RARE asd they come. I do not own one but I have been after one for years. I have bid at auctiopn twice and my 4 figure bid has never even come close. It is a "Braille Micrometer. This one is English in origin. Starrett had one also and made it available thru the American Foundation for the Blind.
> 
> "Billy G"


That's very interesting. It's also huge.


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

Mitutoyo Universal Vernier Caliper 190-101


----------



## Rockytime

This little WW cross slide was made by a friend who is now deceased. He started working for Harley Davidson in Milwaukee at age 15, worked there 49 1/2 years until his retirement. At the time of his retirement he was HD's chief machinist and tool and die maker. He hand made many tools, many related to model railroading. His WW lathe was modified and he made many attachments for it including a unique table saw and a milling attachment.
The cross slide is beautifully made. Looking at the close up of the slide you can see small alignment errors as the numbers were hand stamped. Unfortunately men like this are too soon gone taking their experience with them.
Regards


----------



## Rockytime

Twist Drill Stand


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

This is possibly the rarest tool that I own, other than my home made tools. This is a Mitutoyo 0" to 1" Micrometer Height Gage.


----------



## ronzo

I have never seen one like it but it reminds me of one made by Dorsey Gage Co. of Poughkeepsie NY only theirs used a dial indicator as I recall.


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

ronzo said:


> I have never seen one like it but it reminds me of one made by Dorsey Gage Co. of Poughkeepsie NY only theirs used a dial indicator as I recall.



I have seen some unusual Dorsey Gage's, but don't recall one similar to the Mitutoyo.


----------



## ariscats

This Palmer style micrometer came to my hands through a rather sinuus way.Very 
probably it was made in France on the beginning of 1900's or even earlier.
Then spent some of its life in StPetersburg and somehow terminated in the
hands of an old machinist in the Former Soviet Area of Caucasus.Very probably
in what is called now Georgia(not the US state), or South Osetia.The man was
of Greek origin, part of flourishing Greek communities in the area since the
Golden Fleece saga.After Stalin's purgins these people were deported to Tashkend
now in Uzbekistan,and during the 70's finally settled in Greece.It was given
to me as a present of friendship around 1978 and it remains to my possession
since.



 You can see at the first photograph the Logo of the manufacturer an Anchor with the two
characters A F on the sides.The second photo is an overall view.
Any info regarding the manufacturer,origin,year of making e.t.c. will
be highly appreciated on my part.
Thanks in advance for your efforts.
Sure is a museum piece besides dragging histories and personal drama half
around the Globe.
Ariscats.


----------



## schilpr

Very interesting thread, some outstanding tools.

I've got some more to add in a few weeks when I get my tools back after moving.. but these are some I bought recently.


----------



## ariscats

It looks like no body is knowing anything about my post #197 (A PALMER type micrometer)
Any way, information regarding this item will be highly appreciated.
Thanks again 
Ariscats.


----------



## SteelSlicer

Just a little 0-.500" mic, but the stamping on the barrel cracked me up.  "Sold Only At Woolworth Stores"  Wonder if it was 5¢ or 10¢?  In the mid 1990's a guy started a used tool store in Waltham, MA.  He was concerned with mechanics and woodworkers tools, but he picked up a couple of chests with mics and other machinist tools.  He had no idea what they were worth; unfortunately, at that time my kids were still in grade school or middle school, so extra cash was hard to come by.  I got that bad boy for 50¢, and an old Starrett 0-1" mic still in the wooden box with the slide cover, and the "How to read a micrometer" sheet folded up inside for $10.  After a couple of years, he figured out what those kind of tools were worth, so there weren't many good deals anymore.  I keep the 0-1 in my tool chest at work, I'll try to bring it home and post pics.


----------



## SteelSlicer

This dial bore gage came from my grandfather's Harley Davidson dealership in Stamford CT.  He opened it in the early 1920's, and passed away in 1955, and he also sold and serviced bicycles, outboard motors, and other small engine items.  Harley changed their allocation policy, so my uncles dropped Harleys in 1955, but continued the business into the mid 1980's with mostly bicycles, lawnmowers, snow blowers and chainsaws.  This was for measuring HD cylinder bores. My brother found it on the back of a shelf in the early 80's, and my grandfather's original employee (who was still working there at the time!), told him to give it to me.  I've used it occasionally for bores that happen to fall in that range; a couple of years ago I had to make a go-nogo gage out of a ground steel plate.  When they sent it to the calibration house, it was dead-nuts.




Here's my grandfather and Bernie, his original mechanic.


Bernie on the left, Pop on the right
And my brother has that workbench in his garage, including the vise.


----------



## awander

What a great thread! Here are some of mine:

Lufkin 12" combination square set:



Starrett "Caterpillar" branded indicator:



Starrett Gear Tooth Vernier Caliper No 456, and Cutter Clearance Gage No 459:



Lufkin 20-s mini rules with holder:



Starrett Key Seat Rule Blocks, and No 299 Rule Clamp:



Starrett Spacing Center Punch:



Brown & Sharpe 263 Inside Micrometer:



Lufkin 520 12" Surface Gage, and tiny Starrett 4" Surface Gage:



Brown & Sharpe Depth Gage, B&S 262 8"-28" Inside Micrometer, and Starrett 452B Cylinder Gage:




Lufkin 58 6" Level, and Starrett No 136 Cross-Test Level:




Starrett No 271 Angle Blocks:


----------



## Ulma Doctor

I'll ante in with a pair of Lufkin Indicators, a 199 and a 199A...





	

		
			
		

		
	
the 199



	

		
			
		

		
	
the 199A


----------



## Brain Coral

Here's some of the indicators that I've aquired over the last couple of years...

Here's a real nice Starrett depth guage....







It's bottom is bevelled... anyone know why this may have been done ?




Two sets of Starrett "Last Word" indicators.... old and new...
















A Starrett back plunger indicator set...







Here's another "Last Word" indicator made by H. A. Lowe of Clevland Ohio.... made between 1914 and 1930...







A couple more "Last Word" indicators...




Here's a nice Starrett depth micrometer set ...




A 0" to 4" Starrett micrometer caliper  set...




A set of Lufkin tubular inside micrometers...




A set of Craftsman solid rod inside micrometers...




And finally, a set of jig bore standards...




Cheers....

Brian


----------



## lrsglory

I inherited this little mini picker upper from an old Master Toolmaker at the old North american rockwell plant, Columbus, Ohio. He had massive hands on him. Like he was wearing welding gloves all the time. It still baffles my mind how he could have made some of the most precision small stamping dies, so delicate, with those big fingers and hands. As I recall, he told me he made this tool to be able to pickup small set screws and the like. That he couldn't pickup without dumping the whole box in his hand. No Mfg mark. Anyone seen anything this small. Let me know. They work !






- - - Updated - - -

Also obtaine this little hand vise from the same toolmaker. Used it a thousand times to hold small stuff for hand grinding. Carbide inserts, etc. again No Mfg. mark. 






- - - Updated - - -

Last but not least. This 6" scale for hand grinding twist drills. Ref: 59 deg angle. Made by Cleveland Twist drill co. Carried it instead of a std 6" scale. This goes in the casket with me. An old friend.


----------



## lrsglory

Harvey Melvin Richards said:


> I may lack the travel, but I'll make up for it in diameter, 6" dial on this antique.
> 
> Used something similar a 1000 years ago. Bench model. Working in the sample dept at Copco papers, Columbus, Ohio. Base weight of printing papers are determined a lot of times by thickness. 20# bond = .004, 16# bond = .003 and so on. Helps to identify paper samples sent in by printers to match the grade. For what its worth. Hope this sheds some light.



Used something similar a 1000 years ago. Bench model. Working in the sample dept at Copco papers, Columbus, Ohio. Base weight of printing papers are determined a lot of times by thickness. 20# bond = .004, 16# bond = .003 and so on. Helps to identify paper samples sent in by printers to match the grade. For what its worth. Hope this sheds some light.


----------



## awander

Well-the "picker-upper" is actually a hand puller-it is used to pull hands from watches as well as from dial indicators, without damaging the hands or the dial face.

It looks like a very common style(I have a couple of them that look identical), and I doubt that he actually made it, though it is certainly possible.


----------



## Dave Smith

Here are some tools from some of my machinist chests for you to look at--Dave


----------



## Intheshop

First pic attempt.Federal test comparator....I think,haha.We use it.


----------



## Senna

I posted these in a previous thread but since that is now gone I'll post these again

Here are some Vernac optical readers I got on some magnificent ITW Illitron Involute Gear Checkers I bought.
These use a 22x magnifier and a 6v lantern bulb to illuminate a precisely micro-etched polished SS scale. The double spiral lines are used to bracket the lines in the window and the ring around the outside is graduated .0001".
The accuracy of these is .0001" and half that with a bit of practice.
Two of these will be re-purposed for use on one or the other of my Gorton mills. These were offered by Gorton as optional equipment back in the early '60s to the early '70s. These replaced end measuring rods when the Gorton was being used as a jig borer.









Here's a pic of the Vernac system on a Gorton 1-22





And a link to the Gorton Brochure describing the Vernac system.

http://gorton-machine.org/forms/form_3008/index.html

Very cool system and period correct for my old mills.


----------



## stupoty

I was looking for some gauge blocks at a not to expensive price and accidentaly got a set of second generation jo-blocks

i like the way they must have taken a long time to make so they let the spelling mistake in sweden go past (either that or somones faking antique gauge blocks??) they were very cheep and seem acurate

Stuart


----------



## Downunder Bob

Harvey Melvin Richards said:


> A set of Lufkin Precision End Measuring Rods. The micrometers read in 10ths. These were used to set up jig bores, among other things.
> 
> View attachment 158355
> 
> 
> View attachment 158357



We had a couple of sets of these when I was an apprentice. 1961 to 66. One was metric and the other imperial. I think the imperial one
was Moore & Wright. I don't remember the make of the metric one. At that time Australia was still imperial, but the place where I worked was the importer and agent for two European firms so we had to be conversant with, and work in both systems.

We mainly used these in setting up our jig borer, which had a table of about 3 Ft square, and was mainly used for setting out the top and bottom plates for stamping dies, and also metal injection moulding dies. We worked in both Aluminium and zinc based alloys.

I was very lucky to have obtained an apprenticeship at this plant, because we had every kind of machine that I have ever heard of. and during our training we got to use them all.


----------



## Downunder Bob

rgray said:


> I have this.
> I don't know what it is from.
> The more I get involved in machining the more it makes sense to me.
> Mostly wondering if anybody will recongnize it and know is purpose.
> I'm sure it is missing some parts.
> View attachment 43944
> View attachment 43945
> View attachment 43946
> View attachment 43947
> View attachment 43948
> View attachment 43949



I can not get any of the attachment to display.


----------



## Silverbullet

If I could get to my box , I have many of tools listed ,but I've got some really old starrett squares one has a double size square with a protractor center, I have a extra wide center finder for the set . Big ball trammel set , scales up to 36" with both  sizes of right angle and blade joiner . More old tools I used and bought way back when. 1/2 " starrett, Mic satin from almost fifty years ago. God I wish I could walk


----------



## rgray

rgray said:


> I have this.
> I don't know what it is from.
> The more I get involved in machining the more it makes sense to me.
> Mostly wondering if anybody will recongnize it and know is purpose.
> I'm sure it is missing some parts.
> View attachment 43944
> View attachment 43945
> View attachment 43946
> View attachment 43947
> View attachment 43948
> View attachment 43949



Wow from 5 years ago.
Bill Gruby answered that it was hardness test equipment. If it wasn't for that I'd have been at a loss to know what I had in those pictures.
I still have those and have been trying to find more to go with it. 
I did find the Wilson rockwell test block calibration set.
These two reside in my "tool & relic" china cabinet in the house.
Someday I'll find a hardness tester. I've come across a few for a good price but they are heavy and the shipping has killed the deal so far.


----------



## T Bredehoft

The only credit I can take for these is ownership due to  buying an old Kennedy tool box at an auction.

The beam on the small one is 1 3/8 long. The large one is dated 3-8-29.

They are adjustable squares. Both beams have ground knife edges on the bottom.




The Color is way off, they  are polished steel.

I also have a 48 inch .025 Starrett Vernier caliper. It is in  its original mahogany case stamped USAAF, US Army Air Force. I've used it in the last month. Its too big to photograph.


----------



## Wreck™Wreck

A guy wandered into our shop last Friday, he is retiring and was selling his tools so my boss buys a bunch of them. 

He gives me this, a Mitutoyo 0-1" intermal groove Mic with a March 2017 calibration, he paid $20.00 for it.


----------



## benmychree

First, a micrometer setting fixture,1" to 6" I was told these were used at Mare Island Navy Yard so machinists could set their own mikes.
Second, a planer gage made by toolmaker Frank Way, back in the 1920s.
Third, a grinder's vise also by Way "It will grind as close as the machine can grind" Made in General Motors toolroom in the mid 20s.
Fourth, a tilting sine fixture, by Way; it can be held on centers, in a collet or on it's base, 3" c-c.
Fifth, an adjustable precision square, the blade pivots on the pin, and screws in the end of the beam project through to the blade for adjustment.
I bought some tools from Way back in the 1960s after he retired through an ad in the Machinist's Union Newspaper.
Sixth, a gear pitch gage; I think this was a Mare Island job.
Seventh, three unusual surface gages, the one at the right is Starrett, the others shopmade.
Eighth, a Shore Sclerescope hardness tester; it bounces a diamond tipped weight on the part being measured and measures the rebound; it measures hardness without leaving an unsightly mark as does a Rockwell hardness tester.
Ninth, a dial indicator tool for indicating in holes; the arm swivels in the center; a Mare Island tool, I made this one from a sample that I had.
Tenth, another indicator tool with swiveling contact point arm, can indicate a face, bore, or back face through about a 1 1/2" hole and 14" deep, also a Mare Island tool design that I made in my shop.
Eleventh, a similar bell crank indicator accessory by Brown & Sharpe.
Twelfth, all the indicator stuff in a box that I refit to hold it all.

Click on the pictures to see the full images.


----------

